# Comment installer Iphoto sur Ipad1?



## mlr78fr (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Il semblerait que l'on puisse installer l'apps Iphoto sur iPAD1
l'un d'entre vous connait il la méthode
merci


----------



## iNicolas2 (8 Mars 2012)

TUTO ici : http://inicolas2.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/ilife-ipad1/


----------



## jebe (8 Mars 2012)

Slut à tous et toutes,



iNicolas2 a dit:


> TUTO ici : http://inicolas2.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/ilife-ipad1/



Nickel ;-)

Sauf si on fait une synchro après :-(

dans ce cas iTunes dit que le mac n'est pas autorisé !!!

et rien à faire :-(

et donc pas de MàJ, ou j'ai raté un épisode ;-)

A+


----------

